# Rhom In Bad Shape!



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey all,

I just moved my 5" Rhom to his new 75 gallon tank. He has been in for 24 hours and his eyes are beginning to cloud over. 
His fins are also starting to get white sores around the edges. Sorry, no pics.

I've been cycling for two weeks (with bottle bacteria & cycled filter media)

I'm assuming it may have been to early to put him in, but the water parameters have looked good for the last 5 days. They still look okay, right?

Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 0-10
Total Hardness - 75
Chlorine - 0
Alkalinity - 120
PH - 7.6

The PH is a little high, but that's how it was in his last tank without problems. 
Am I missing something? What can I do? I've started adding Melafix. Should I be doing something else?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Idk why you even cycled it. If you already had a tank & filter running. Shoulda used old water, filter, n topped it off with new water. What does your ammonia read?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like high ammonia levels. He is getting ammonia burn. Immediately do a 50% water change and test your ammonia levels again.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Idk why you even cycled it. If you already had a tank & filter running. Shoulda used old water, filter, n topped it off with new water. What does your ammonia read?


The last tank was tiny. As was the filter.

I just bought new test strips and they don't include ammonia.
Assuming it's high, what can I do?
I don't know if my LFS is still open.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

50% water change asap!!


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

On it!
I'll head to the store in the morning and be sure to get ammonia test strips and anything else I may need.
I'll bring them a sample of water as well.

Thank you!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Filter might of been small but it was cycled for your fish.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Filter might of been small but it was cycled for your fish.


Good point.
Lesson learned. 
I hope my fish doesn't have to pay any more for my stupidity.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sure its happened to 99% of keepers at one time or another.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> I'm sure its happened to 99% of keepers at one time or another.


Thanks again.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

I believe your tank isnt cycled and since your fish is in it now, it needs to be sped up. You said you used cycled media. From where? The tiny hangback filter from the tiny tank doesn't have much media. And what was the ammonia source to feed and keep the bacteria alive during the cycle? What filtration are you using for the 75 now? Grab that ammonia tester ASAP. If you get any type of ammonia level, the previous 0 ppm nitrite and low level nitrate reading means your cycle is just starting.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I use an ammonia alert product that hangs on my tank, and always shows a "yellow" color when ammonia is at a safe level, and starts turning blue when there is cause for concern... it lasts for a year and is only about $6. Seems to work for me...


----------

